# Dometic Fridge



## Shadow (Apr 8, 2014)

We drove down to stay in our Montana for a week and noticed some moisture coming from our fridge. It's coming from the freezer door on to the fridge door. The freezer and fridge seem to be cooling fine. I'm suspecting it's coming from the molding/seal aroung the freezer door. It's a 2005 model and stays on 24/7. Y'all think I'm on the right track or is it the start of bigger problems?


----------



## C Nash (Apr 8, 2014)

Butch do the dollar bill thingy to see if the seal is sealing.  Think you are on the right track. Has to be cold air hitting the fridge door from freezer.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Butch are the doors leaking the cool air out, might need new door seal installed. But like Nash said try the old dollar trick and see if that works. Let us know what you find. happy camping


----------



## Shadow (Apr 16, 2014)

Did do the dollar trick, pulled out easy so it may be the seals. Called dometic and they said to try flipping the humidity switch. Did that and all seem to be well till we were taking stuff out we wanted to bring home. It started to melt ice on the coils in the fridge like we had it off and was defrosting it. Waited about and hour and all was well again. Called dometic and they do have the replacement seals. Will head back down in a week or so to check it out. Think I might just order the seals anyway.


----------

